# Curried Vegetable Casserole



## kitchenelf (Feb 15, 2005)

Curried Vegetable Casserole
Makes 6 servings
3 Weight Watchers points per serving
***See Cook's Notes below

2 cups cauliflower
1 cup sliced carrot
1 cup diced celery
1 med onion, diced
1 can reduced fat cream of chicken soup
1/3 cup ff mayonaise
1/2 tsp curry powder
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp coriander
1/8 tsp ground ginger
cooking spray
1/2 cup seasoned breadcrumbs
1/3 cup reduced fat grated cheddar cheese

Preheat oven to 350
Steam vegetables until crisp-tender.  Drain and set aside.

Combine soup and next 5 ingredients in a large bowl.  Add steamed vegetables and toss gently to coat. 

Spoon mixture into a 1 1/2 qt casserole, coated with cooking spray.
Combine breadcrumbs and cheese, and sprinkle mixture over casserole.

Bake at 350 for 30 mins.

Cook's Notes from my sister in Ohio - I've used frozen broccoli in place of the cauliflower, and it was a big hit!  Also, mushrooms add a nice flavor.  Experiment!


----------

